

Google and Thumbtack Bias - loupereira
http://recode.net/2015/06/13/thumbtack-a-startup-backed-by-google-returns-to-googles-graces-after-seo-hiccup/

======
dang
The HN guidelines ask you not to rewrite article titles unless they are
misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

